# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  πως μπορει να γινεται αυτο ?

## stelios_a

θα ηθελα αν μπορουσατε να μου εξηγησετε πως γινετε αυτο το πραγμα 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljKX9Om7Z4s

----------


## Ninetie

Με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους. Το πιο συνηθισμένο "τρικ" σ' αυτά τα βίντεο είναι να υπάρχει ένα πηνίο κάτω απ' το τραπέζι. Έτσι η ενέργεια μεταφέρεται απ' τη μια μεριά στην άλλη επαγωγικά, όπως ακριβώς συμβαίνει σ' έναν μετασχηματιστή.

----------


## stelios_a

ναι αλλα αφου απομακρινετε απο το καλωδιο των 220 .

----------


## Ninetie

Και τελικά αποκαλύπτει μόνος του το τρικ. Έκανα λάθος, δεν μεταφέρεται με κάποιο πηνίο κάτω απ'το τραπέζι η ενέργεια. Απλά... υπάρχει καλώδιο!!!  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-poc9JSHoWA

----------


## stelios_a

χαχα ναι εχεις δικιο δεν το ειχα δει . η πλακα ειναι που βραχυκυκλωσε μαλλον ( δεν καταλαβα ) και εκανε ενα ωραιο μπαμ και τα εκανε πανω του

----------


## mfervelis

Ψάρωσα κι εγω όταν το είδα!!

----------


## IXHEM

πολλα ψαρια επιασε αυτος.! 2.873 + το δικο μου Like. ^^

----------

